
Show HN: Augmented Reality Smart Kitchen - mendeza
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ohm1LiapWs
======
mendeza
Lead developer here! I enjoyed exploring how a projector-camera (pro-cam)
system can create great hands-free augmented reality, and I wanted to share
the project for any interest and feedback on the project.

Please reach out to my email if you want to learn more aem336@cornell.edu

